# $800-$900 Budget Gaming Rig



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi! I want to build a gaming rig capable of recording games for Youtube at about 720p. As far as budget goes, I'd like to aim for about $800, going up a bit is fine I would say a cut-off point is about $900. *This needs to factor in the OS and monitor into the price! *So here's my main requirements for this build:

*1*. Capable of SLI
*2*. Under $900
*3*. Ability to upgrade later

AMD FX-6300, EVGA GeForce GTX 760, Rosewill Galaxy-02 - System Build - PCPartPicker This was recommended to me elsewhere, but it does not support SLI. 

So getting down to business, here's the standard answers to questions.

*Budget*: $800 Cut-off @ $900
*Brands*: I've heard AMD is good processor-wise I don't know much about it though.
*Multitasking*: Yes, I want to run Skype, Firefox, and Fraps along with any games I'm playing.
*Gaming*: Yes! I'd like to play newer games at fairly high settings while recording.
*Calculations*: I will do some video editing I'd say it is Low-moderate intensity.
*Overclocking*: Yes I'd like this option available not sure how much.
*Storage*: Will be storing games programs and videos. I'd like 1tb or so HD but also an SSD to load the OS on.
*Operating* *system*: Windows 8.1 
*Accessories*: Not included in price, but I will probably buy a Corsair m65 mouse, I have a keyboard that will do for now though.
*Recycled* *components*: NO.
*Monitor*: I want to buy this.
*Stores*: whatever is cheapest, but Amazon is nice because I have prime.
*Location*: NW America.

*Case*: I found a Corsair 200R on Craigslist for $40, haven't bought yet. I most likely will however.

Thanks for your time! Please try to squeeze as much power for my money as possible out!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why does it need to perform SLI? One your budget is to low for that is happen, and two SLI is not worth the extra cost as the performance isn't needed or usable.

Your PC part picker contains many lower quality parts and would not be recommended.

Have you taken a look at our TSF Build guide? It contains all different builds at many different price points:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

The $600 AMD + OS + Monitor should suit you pretty well.


----------



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Why does it need to perform SLI? One your budget is to low for that is happen, and two SLI is not worth the extra cost as the performance isn't needed or usable.
> 
> Your PC part picker contains many lower quality parts and would not be recommended.
> 
> ...


That is true I suppose. The $600 AMD does look pretty good. This would be able to run Higher intensity games while recording correct? Also since this is a bit below my price budget, what would you recommend spending the leftover cash on?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Is SLI a deal breaker? I don't believe there are any AMD 970 boards with support for SLI, though they all support CrossfireX. You would need to move up to a 990X or 990FX chipset, which means $75 or so less to spend on other items.

Another, and much more significant problem with the linked system: The power supply is well below the manufacturers recommended minimum for even a single GTX 760. A single GPU gaming system should have, at minimum a 550 watt supply. For a planned dual GPU set (whether SLI or CrossfireX) you should be looking in the 750 watt range (or higher).

Bottom line, given your restrictions, I don't believe this is possible without shopping the used markets and/or purchasing second or third tier products.

PS: none of the suggested builds include operating system or monitor


----------



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

gcavan said:


> Is SLI a deal breaker? I don't believe there are any AMD 970 boards with support for SLI, though they all support CrossfireX. You would need to move up to a 990X or 990FX chipset, which means $75 or so less to spend on other items.
> 
> Another, and much more significant problem with the linked system: The power supply is well below the manufacturers recommended minimum for even a single GTX 760. A single GPU gaming system should have, at minimum a 550 watt supply. For a planned dual GPU set (whether SLI or CrossfireX) you should be looking in the 750 watt range (or higher).
> 
> ...


Alright. I guess Dual GFX cards aren't that important anyways.


----------



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

With the $600 AMD's processor, newegg has informed me that there is a newer version. AMD FX-4300 Vishera 3.8GHz (4.0GHz) Socket AM3+ 95W Desktop Processor FD4300WMHKBOX - Newegg.com
Since I'm still below budget should I get this processor instead?
Also this RAM is currently available on amazon for less than the original:
http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-HyperX-FURY-1600MHz-DDR3/dp/B00J8E92M6
Would this change be worth it?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

While the Asus board may be good, and very cheap, I like Asrock boards and would go the extra dollars for this one: ASRock 970 EXTREME4 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com
The Asus board has a X16 and anX4 PCI-e slot
The Asrock has a X16 or X8/X8 and x4

The originally listed CPU is out of stock and looks like they are replacing it with the newer version.


----------



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

Panther063 said:


> While the Asus board may be good, and very cheap, I like Asrock boards and would go the extra dollars for this one: ASRock 970 EXTREME4 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com
> The Asus board has a X16 and anX4 PCI-e slot
> The Asrock has a X16 or X8/X8 and x4
> 
> The originally listed CPU is out of stock and looks like they are replacing it with the newer version.


I'm not too familiar with motherboards so what is the difference and how does it benefit me?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

IF, you still want to use Crossfire, then I believe the speeds would be faster in the Asrock board for the graphics cards, you would also have a spare Pcie-e slot left over.
If a single card is how you want to set it up, then either board will do.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I would pick the better board for the single card myself.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

WhitePhoenix0 said:


> I'm not too familiar with motherboards so what is the difference and how does it benefit me?


We recommend Asus & Gigabyte for quality, reliability and support. 
Obe better GPU is almost always the better option for better graphics and, as noted by Masterchiefxx17, your budget does not allow for two GPU's.


----------



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tyree said:


> We recommend Asus & Gigabyte for quality, reliability and support.
> Obe better GPU is almost always the better option for better graphics and, as noted by Masterchiefxx17, your budget does not allow for two GPU's.


Ah okay. But would you recommend the processor upgrade mentioned above? Also Kingston fury ram looks pretty cool, and it's a bit cheaper currently on amazon.


----------



## DELETED 07/24/20 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I suppose it's nice to have SLI/Crossfirex available, because later down the road I may want to add a second graphics card, but that isn't included in the $800 budget.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That CPU will do fine for the system. It works just as well for a new upgrade.

Do not change the RAM to the one you picked as Kingston RAM does have issues. Stick with the build guide on that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

WhitePhoenix0 said:


> Well I suppose it's nice to have SLI/Crossfirex available, because later down the road I may want to add a second graphics card, but that isn't included in the $800 budget.


Two GPU's cost more, require/consume more power, introduce more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance increase in the games/apps that can effectively utilize two GPU's.
One better GPU is almost always the best option for improved graphics.


----------

